# Looking to upgrade seat suspension on 766/1066



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I have a 766 and 1066 with the standard seat and suspension (not the hydraulic deluxe seat). They both are in bad shape and the suspensions are not doing it for me. I have them maxed out on the adjustment, and I am still bottoming out all the time when I sit in them. I tried replacing the rubber torsion assemblies in the 1066 but that didn't help. I was wondering if anyone has replaced the seat and suspension with something different. I have seen seats that have a nice high back and a good suspension, but they run $500 or more from the dealer. Is there anything out there that would fit? I can build an adapter bracket for the seat, so it doesn't have to be an exact fit, but I don't want it overly large that it won't fit in the cab. Any ideas?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I wouldnt know myself Country Boy but I bet somebody does....


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

My friend wanted me to install an air-ride seat from a Peterbilt, but I think the back is too high for the tractor cab. You would have troubles turning in the seat when looking to hook up the tractor to something. The 766 I sort of bought for him because he loves to help me out in summer driving tractor for hauling wagons when chopping and he loves working land. Our next smaller one is only 57hp, so it wasn't cutting it anymore with the big wagons full of corn and hay. He plans to install a "kick ass" stereo in the 766 and now he wants to put some neon lights underneath it for "more illumination" ie, he wants it to look "cool". :lmao:


----------

